# GEICO in AZ



## dnewell (Apr 16, 2019)

Any claim that you might have with Geico will be turned down if you're doing rideshare.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Correction:
Any claim that you might have with Geico in any state will be turned down if you're doing rideshare without a rideshare endorsement on your policy.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Double correction:
ANY claim that you might have with ANY insurance in ANY state will be turned down if you are doing rideshare WITHOUT a rideshare endorsement on your policy and that policy has the standard exemption clause for commercial usage.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Did you find this out the hard way?


----------

